

Startup looks to re-invent the resume for design students. - exhubit

Exhubit is trying to re-invent the resume for future generations to come. Do you think it has what it takes to be a Ycom company? Do you feel it is time to re-invent the formal resume?
www.sign.exhubit.com
======
wilson2290
yes!! I am heading up to cambridge in couple of weeks and I would love to
chat.

DM on twitter with your e-mail: @wguaraca Also, check out kaggle.com for some
inspiration.

